# Beauty Farm vs The sound and the fury ensembles battle of titants, Ockeghem missa?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the highest regard for both ensemble, but for some reason i like more and more beauty farm austria and germany has the best ensemble for this genra and era, but im awaiting Jacob Obrecht new release of ensemble brabant, i toss this in here speakaing of franco-flemish master says?

But let's stick to the subject the ockeghem missa priorly im fund on missa prolationum so the sound and the fury win point's im not familiar whit the other mass they offer but the rendidition is perfect.

Than what about Beauty Farm well i salute there skill, but there is a new kid on the block ladie'S & gentelmen for franco-flemish top quality execution, Nordic voice ensemble will they performed some Ockeghem, gods knows, i hope so?

I salute you all and i salute excellence, deprofundis would says the folloing buy both if your a devote of Ockeghem, like i did. 

:tiphat:


----------

